# Some of my Best macro shots..... with 350d



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

I am quite into my photography, so heres some of my best shots using the macro, thats using a 18-55mm EF lens, with a 19mm extension tube,

heres the results (sorry about the subject being flowers:wall



















Got a nice focus on the pollen in this one 



















cheers craig, i will do some beading pics next time .... i promise haha :wave:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice one, i have the 400D, but i might get an extension tube, as they seem a tad closer than my 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Maz (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice pics Craig, particularly like the first shot.

Maz x


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

extension tubes are the way forward, if you dont have the dosh to throw at a dedicated macro lense, usually the kits come in 3 lengths to play about with, and remember i have tried using them on my 70-300mm lense and they work just as good with the longer distance, can get closer


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm, i may get one then, especially if it works well on the 70-300mm too, although i would like a dedicated Macro lens.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Last but one is nice.


----------



## Craigsax (Dec 13, 2006)

the colours i was acheiving in these pics are immense haha


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Good pics - especially as flowers are a difficult subject as they have a rather annoying habit of wafting

Couple of mine taken with a Sony F828 with a macro lens on



















Comments welcomed


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Like the watch pic.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just uploading a couple i took today, and also some earlier in the week in France.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool pics! My spider will get your fly (taken with my little Konica point and shoot digicam)


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

The mushroom one is brill - I reckon it would look magic Sepia toned for some reason!


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Cool pics! My spider will get your fly (taken with my little Konica point and shoot digicam)


I hate spiders










And this was just lucky....


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

I wish I could take photos even half as good as these. Im thinking about getting a dslr and taking a short course at the mo. Looking at the Nikon D80.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm currently saving up for a DSLR too. After a lot research and debating, i'm hoping to get the Canon EOS 400D


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I'm currently saving up for a DSLR too. After a lot research and debating, i'm hoping to get the Canon EOS 400D


Shiny, glad to hear I'm not alone. I chose the Nikon because (from what Ive read) it's the better choice for the beginner. And boy, I'm a beginner!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, i was told i will soon get past the beginner stage and if i got the Nikon then i'd really regret not getting the Canon which apparently is a lot better camera.

From the research i did, the Canon/Nikon seems to be a debate that spans many forums, but ultimately the Canon always seems to win hands down. The debate is normally the the D40 vs the 350D, but the Canon 400D is the better replacement for the 350D.


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Ah, i was told i will soon get past the beginner stage and if i got the Nikon then i'd really regret not getting the Canon which apparently is a lot better camera.
> 
> From the research i did, the Canon/Nikon seems to be a debate that spans many forums, but ultimately the Canon always seems to win hands down. The debate is normally the the D40 vs the 350D, but the Canon 400D is the better replacement for the 350D.


Yeah - Ive seen that whole canon/nikon thing but to be honest I havent got a clue. I do know that the D80 is (apparently) by far the better model to own of the 2 Nikon's though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You can have a lot of fun using a light tent bought quite cheaply off ebay.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

S500 said:


> You can have a lot of fun using a light tent bought quite cheaply off ebay.


I fancy one of those - any recommendations or idea on cost?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dave_h said:


> I fancy one of those - any recommendations or idea on cost?


Just type in light tent on ebay and you will see many on there for about a tenner, no particular brand. I use household desktop spot lamps for lighting.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

S500 said:


> Just type in light tent on ebay and you will see many on there for about a tenner, no particular brand. I use household desktop spot lamps for lighting.


Cheers


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Or make a tent yourself for less than a tenner, some cotton or linen material and plastic overflow piping + elbows and T-pieces from B&Q. These are a couple from a friend of mine taken in home made light tent as shown.




























Edit: Material for this one is a shower curtain cut down to size.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

Craigsax said:


> 19mm extension tube,


What kind of extension tube are you using? Is this one of those 1.4 teleconverter things, or something else? I'm quite interested in better macro photography. I currently use an EOS300D, with the kit 18-55 and a sigma 28-300 DG Macro.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

^Teleconverters are optical units (ie they contain glass elements) that *increase* the FOCAL LENGTH of your lenses.
Extension Tubes are mechanical units (hollow tubes with electronic or mechanical contacts running through) that *reduce* the MINIMUM FOCUS DISTANCE of your lenses.

Extension Tubes also have an adverse effect on Depth-Of-Field, hence they are something of a short cut in Macro Photography. Well worth trying though as the outlay is small, and they can be used for other effects such as putting behind an 85mm/100mm portrait lens to get nice and close in on somebody's face.

This image was taken by me some years ago on a Hasselblad 503CW with a Carl Zeiss 120mm Makro-Planar + 32mm Extension Tube. Can't remember the exposure, will likely have been around f/32 @ 1/500/sec.
It was shot on film, Kodak Technical Pan (25 ISO grainless film) and hand processed through Kodak Technidol.
The image you see is a flatbed scan of a 12x16 Gloss Bromide print. You can still discern the downy hairs on the guy's nose...


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

Ah, I see. A quick google pulls up a canon 12mm extender, but that's £70. Any links to other brands at good prices that'll work with a canon eos300d?

quick update: There are lots of brandless cheap extenders on EBAY. Is this the kind of thing it's worth paying proper money for? Without the glass, I would think they either work or don't, and there's not much difference in quality.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You don't need fancy cameras to take good pictures, so don't be put off if you haven't got one. These were taken on an olympus pocket digital.














































So get out there and take some photos. Your only limited by your imagination.:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

At my signal, unleash hell.


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

^Ha ha! I'll have to tell him that, he'll be flattered...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

jwindley said:


> Ah, I see. A quick google pulls up a canon 12mm extender, but that's £70. Any links to other brands at good prices that'll work with a canon eos300d?
> quick update: There are lots of brandless cheap extenders on EBAY. Is this the kind of thing it's worth paying proper money for? Without the glass, I would think they either work or don't, and there's not much difference in quality.


A set of 3 unbranded ones used to be about £60 from Jessops - as 
said, they have no glass so it's not worth shelling out megabucks.
If you can find good condition used Canon/Nikon ones then maybe consider
those, but a generic set is fine i think.
Unfortunately nobody else makes tubes for the'Blad, and they were nearly £200 each new last time i looked... thankfully i can rent a set whenever i need them.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

So £8 from ebay including delivery may be worth a punt? I'm guessing they won't allow autofocus or anything though...


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

If you have a Canon EOS, the tubes need to transmit information to the
lens in order for it to stop-down during exposure. If the contacts for that are there, then AF contacts will be present too


----------

